# rump roast



## frankc85 (Jan 6, 2012)

just signed up for this site and was just wondering how long per pound should i smoke a rump roast and at what temp. plan to make pulled sandwiches. im kinda a new guy to the smoking thing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you aboard! I would urge you to take the free e-course, it's a great place to start.

Also would you update your profile info to include your location, then head over to the roll call section & introduce yourself so we can all give you a SMF welcome. Thanks.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse

      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...Rump Roasts are tasty but I would highly recommend you smoke it no further than Medium, 140*F and slice it...Rump is very lean and can make for Dry pulled Beef...A Chuck Roast has a shorter muscle fiber structure and more collagen that will give moist and luscious Pulled Beef. I can give a good recipe for a smokey Beef Jus for serving Au Jus or thicken for Gravy...PM me if you want it...JJ

Smoke at 225*F for 30-40 minutes a pound to your desired temp for slicing. About 1.5 hours a pound if you still want to pull it. Go to 165*F IT then wrap in foil with some Beef Broth and Back in until the IT hits 205*F. Either way rest 30 minutes on the counter or up to 5 hours double wrapped in foil and stuffed in a cooler with old towels or wrapped in a blanket.

It is better to plan for the meat to be done early and rest, than have it be running late and have hungry people staring at you
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## alblancher (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome FrankC85

Glad to have you with us.  Chef Jimmy gave you a good start.  The leaner the meat the more often we bring it to lower ITs and slice it instead of trying to pull it.  Just ask if you have any questions, looking forward to your first Qview


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome to the site Frank.


----------



## big casino (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (Jan 7, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Welcome to the SMF Family...Rump Roasts are tasty but I would highly recommend you smoke it no further than Medium, 140*F and slice it...Rump is very lean and can make for Dry pulled Beef...A Chuck Roast has a shorter muscle fiber structure and more collagen that will give moist and luscious Pulled Beef. I can give a good recipe for a smokey Beef Jus for serving Au Jus or thicken for Gravy...PM me if you want it...JJ
> 
> Smoke at 225*F for 30-40 minutes a pound to your desired temp for slicing. About 1.5 hours a pound if you still want to pull it. Go to 165*F IT then wrap in foil with some Beef Broth and Back in until the IT hits 205*F. Either way rest 30 minutes on the counter or up to 5 hours double wrapped in foil and stuffed in a cooler with old towels or wrapped in a blanket.
> 
> ...


This is great advice 

As Al suggested, please stop by Roll Call so we can give you a proper welcome


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## frankc85 (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks for the help and the welcome guys. appreciate it alot


----------

